
The Open Source Conundrum: How Do We Keep the Lights On? - jdorfman
https://codefund.io/blog/the-open-source-conundrum-how-do-we-keep-the-lights-on
======
daly
I've been the lead developer on an FOSS software project for about the last 20
years. I average about $3000 per year in expenses (hardware, phone line,
paper, conferences, travel, books, etc.). It all comes out of my pocket.

I have tried every possible path to get funding.

~~~
cavneb
Hi @daly, I'm the founder of CodeFund. Please feel free to check us out. We
would love to help. Some maintainers on our platform earn over $2,500/mo
through ethical advertising.

[https://codefund.io](https://codefund.io)

